# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  erreur connexion cold fusion 8 et mysql 4/5

## Sheriff

bonjour !
j'essaie depuis quelques jours de connecter cold fusion 8  ma bd locale mysql version 4
je reois ce message:
Connection verification failed for data source: ringTones
com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: ** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** java.net.UnknownHostException MESSAGE: http STACKTRACE: java.net.UnknownHostException: http at java.net.Inet6AddressImpl.lookupAllHostAddr(Native Method) at java.net.InetAddress$1.lookupAllHostAddr(InetAddress.java:849) at java.net.InetAddress.getAddressFromNameService(InetAddress.java:1183) at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1136) at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1109) at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(InetAddress.java:1072) at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:163) at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.(MysqlIO.java:267) at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2739) at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.(Connection.java:1553) at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266) at coldfusion.server.j2ee.sql.pool.JDBCPool.createPhysicalConnection(JDBCPool.java:589) at coldfusion.server.j2ee.sql.pool.ConnectionRunner$RunnableConnection.run(ConnectionRunner.java:67) at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619) ** END NESTED EXCEPTION ** Last packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago.
The root cause was that: com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: ** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** java.net.UnknownHostException MESSAGE: http STACKTRACE: java.net.UnknownHostException: http at java.net.Inet6AddressImpl.lookupAllHostAddr(Native Method) at java.net.InetAddress$1.lookupAllHostAddr(InetAddress.java:849) at java.net.InetAddress.getAddressFromNameService(InetAddress.java:1183) at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1136) at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1109) at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(InetAddress.java:1072) at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:163) at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.(MysqlIO.java:267) at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2739) at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.(Connection.java:1553) at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266) at coldfusion.server.j2ee.sql.pool.JDBCPool.createPhysicalConne...

la configuration est la suivante :

server : localhost
port : 3306
username : root
pas de password pour cette BD

le vrai problme c'est que je n'arrive pas  dchiffrer l'erreur (peut-tre que cel m'aiderait)

merci

----------


## cchevalier72

Bonjour,

Une question une peu simpliste, tu arrive bien videment  te connecter depuis ce poste sur cette base ?

As-tu essay de mettre un mot de passe ?

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

En reformattant le message d'erreur:


```

```

On remarque qu'il n'arrive pas  rsoudre le nom du serveur. Vrifie que la configuration est correcte.

----------


## Sheriff

bonjour

et merci pour votre participation.
la BD est accessible via mes pages php en locale (en fait, il s'agit de MySQL fourni avec easyPHP 1.8).
pour ce qui est de la configuration, j'ai
server : localhost
port : 3306
username : root
password : 

j'ai remplac http://localhost par http://127.0.0.1, sans succs

quelcun a-t-il une ide?

merci

----------


## cchevalier72

Essaie de faire la datasource avec les drivers JDBC, a marche bien pour moi.

Tu tlcharges la dernire version du JDBC chez MySQL (mysql-connector-java-3.1.14-bin.jar), tu ajoutes le .jar dans le rp lib (c:\CFusionXX\lib\) et tu crer une datasource de type Other dans l'administration ColdFusion.

Exemple:


```

```

----------


## jowo

> j'ai remplac http://localhost par http://127.0.0.1, sans succs
> 
> quelcun a-t-il une ide?
> 
> merci


Justement mon ide est QUE le protocole "http:" n'a rien  faire avec l'adresse d'un serveur. Alors essaie de supprimer "htpp:".

----------


## Sheriff

bonjour et merci pour vos contributions.
aprs avoir enlev le http: j'ai reu une erreur, mais cette fois diffrente de la premire : elle parlait du nom de la base donne non autorise ; j'ai laiss vide le champ "server name" et tout a fonctionn nickel.
cependant, j'ai encore des soucis, mais cette fois au niveau de la cration de l'application ; en effet, lorsque je fais new -> other -> coldfusion/Flex application wizard... j'arrive  la fentre de dfinition du serveur RDS (par dfaut localhost) et de la slection du data source. normalement, je devrais avoir dans ce dernier champ la liste de toutes les data sources rpertories dans le panneau administrateur de coldfusion, la liste est vide  ::(: 
j'ai pourtant vrifi la configuration de mon RDS dans windows -> preferences.
serait ce du au fait que je n'aie pas spcifi de serveur dans la dfinition de ma data source?
help, please

merci et  plus

----------

